# Testing for rat bite fever....



## Snake eye 3 (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm sure this subject has been done too many times. And after researching it, it seems very rare and not much of a worry. However, I am always worrying, and one less worry he better. Even if it is unwarranted. So,...if I am going to have these rats for hopefully 2+ years I don't want to constantly be worried every time my kids get sick! that it could be from the rats. Can you find out for sure if your rat carries this disease, and if so how much does it cost? At this point I will spend the money even if people don't think it's neccasary, just for peace of mind. Has anyone had their rats tested, and what should I expect. Thanks!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The testing for this is often either inconclusive or falsely positive, to my experience.

The only thing you can do is to call vets in your area, explain the situation, and ask if they can do this and how much it will cost.

Know that the chance for false-positives will be high and that you will never truly know, despite the test results.

Cold and flu-like symptoms should always be treated seriously, especially in children, and doctors should be notified at the time of the visit that rats are in the household and despite however they may feel due to current events, that it is something to consider and possibly do a round of ABs just to be safe.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I might add that in order for your rats to contract rat bit fever they need to be exposed to it.... most of the people here don't take their rats outside and don't have wild rodents come into their homes...

I do take my rats outside where other rodents live and we do occasionally have wild mice come inside. So we're at greater risk than most... but I'm not worrying until there's some actual evidence that the illness is in my area. 

With the internet we read everything as if it happens next door. Yes a child died from the fever, but that was in California thousands of miles away from New Jersey... If rat bite fever is prevalent in your area, then you have cause to worry. Or if your pet shop or breeder has had issues with rat bite fever you should be concerned... 

Check with your local vet and your local and state health department before you push the panic button or even get too worried. If it turns out that you have rat bite fever locally, better isolate your rats from the danger vectors, if not, there's no cause to live in fear.

Best luck.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

While you guys are on the subject :Can it be contracted without being bitten? (through feces or urine?)


----------



## littlefoot (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes it can be transmitted via saliva.I have a son with a compromised immune system due to being born seventeen weeks early. I did a huge amount of research about any health risks owning rats, could happen with him. I spoke to his team of dr's and none had any concerns, a few encouraged it. And said cats and dogs are fair more likely to spread diseases than pet rats. 

While RBF can happen, it's very rarely fatal. I have access to a lot of medical online libraries, that have stats, studies and reports....so I could research my sons conditions or complications...and I used them to read about RBF. I found only two cases that were fatal. There was not a lot of cases of people (adults and kids) just getting sick from it.

I think hand washing, supervision of our kiddos around our rats and common sense....are more beneficial than testing. We have a wire playpen up around our cage to prevent any little fingers pokes through the bars.Hope this helps.


----------



## Snake eye 3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, here and on my other post. I have way to much anxiety, so stuff like this doesn't help. But all of the comments have helped a ton. I would still like the peace of mind, but if the tests are inconclusive, it is a waste.


----------



## Snake eye 3 (Mar 21, 2014)

So update: I called my vet, I don't know how this compares to other vets or how much experience he has with rats, I might call somewhere else just out of curiosity. He said he would have to take samples from several different areas, and I know I am phrasing all this wrong, but you get the gist, ...from the mouth, skin, blood, joints, and that each site (5 different ones) would cost 150$. It would cost over 500$, and it would not be conclusive because because they are so small, it is very difficult to get the samples they need, especially from the joints. I guess that answered my ? Of wether to get it done or not. :9


----------

